# My gf is getting bad cramps (that time of the month)



## TylerD (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes its true.... the week all guys dread..... the period week lol. Anyways my girl is getting really bad pains... she says she gets it worse then most girls she knows ( she was pretty much screaming this morning from the pains) anyways I just want to know (yes im a guy but still curious cuz I worry about her) Is there anything that helps at all.... I know she is taking tylenol menstrul but I dontt hink its doing much.... Anyone have suggestions




.

By the way sorrry if this was posted in the wrong section.. Tony or any other mod can move this to where it is suppose to be..

THanks.


----------



## prettylynn (Jun 5, 2008)

I think if they are that bad she should talk to her doctor, maybe she can get some muscle relaxers or something to at least help take the edge off.


----------



## TylerD (Jun 5, 2008)

She did go see a doctor, they just told her to take tylenol menstrul and maybe a hot water bottle...



Was just seeing if there is any tips any of you girls do that might help... There is always some stuff docs dont say that work well...


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

being on the contraceptive pill should reduce the symptoms. So should evening primrose oil tablets, and as she's already doing, pain relief tablets.

Hope she feels better soon - maybe she should snuggle up in bed with some chocolate and some cozy jim jams


----------



## Ricci (Jun 5, 2008)

Tyler i have the solution i been doing it for years

she must take 4 Motrin tablets in the white tablets in the white and orange packaging it works!!

tylenol dont help mortrin does


----------



## TylerD (Jun 5, 2008)

Really :| Wow Ill bring that up to her thanks Ricci... Maybe we will take a trip to the drugstore tonight.

And Pinksugar im sure she would love that idea haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She loves choc.... And snuggling.


----------



## prettylynn (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd go back and tell the doc that what he/she reccomended is not helping. Has she actually gone while they were bad? If she hasnt maybe she should so he/she can see that she is in a lot of pain.


----------



## TylerD (Jun 5, 2008)

She went yesterday and they werent as bad as today but still not great.. and that is what the doctor recommended. I wasn't there so im not sure what all happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Jun 5, 2008)

do that .. and it will take 30-45 Min's to work (kick in)take it with hot drink? last about 4 hours soon as she feels it coming back take another 4 only after 4 hours tho

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really :| Wow Ill bring that up to her thanks Ricci... Maybe we will take a trip to the drugstore tonight.
And Pinksugar im sure she would love that idea haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She loves choc.... And snuggling.


----------



## TylerD (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright thanks alot Ricci Im going to sign off and see if she wants to tag along and go pick some up



Ill report back tomorrow with what happens. I appreciate all the advice everyone.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 5, 2008)

Tylenol Rapid Release 500mg take 2, warm baths, warm not hot tea, raspberry tea is good for the uterus. Chocolate and relaxation.


----------



## Lemae (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes its true.... the week all guys dread..... the period week lol. Anyways my girl is getting really bad pains... she says she gets it worse then most girls she knows ( she was pretty much screaming this morning from the pains) anyways I just want to know (yes im a guy but still curious cuz I worry about her) Is there anything that helps at all.... I know she is taking tylenol menstrul but I dontt hink its doing much.... Anyone have suggestions



.
By the way sorrry if this was posted in the wrong section.. Tony or any other mod can move this to where it is suppose to be..

THanks.

I usually get em pretty bad myself for at the very least the first day.Midol, Pamprin...The Tylenol never worked for me.

On the other hand if these have gotten worse over time for her or they are somewhat of a newer thing she should go see a doctor.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 5, 2008)

Magnesium is good to take to relax the muscles, and can help with cramps. Agreed on the evening primrose oil that helps with mood swings too.

Sometimes there can be underlying problems with bad period pain, eg endrometriosis, polycystis ovaries etc. If she isn't happy with the current doctor and feels that the pain is that bad, than perhaps she needs to go get a second opinion.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 5, 2008)

well there are some massages oils specially for that

they help


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 5, 2008)

She may have Dysmenorrhea. I was diagnosed with it a few years ago. Its basically EXTREMELY painful cramps and aches during that time of the month. I was put on birth control and it has helped alot. I also have another medication that I take for the pains I still get. My pains have cut down alot since I started taking BC though.

If shes really as bad as you say, I would get her to go to the doctor and ask about it. My doctor didn't start looking into diagnosing me with it until I actually researched it and asked him. Alot of the time, doctors don't want to diagnose girls who have cramp issues because we all have them. Some just not as bad as others.


----------



## speedy (Jun 5, 2008)

Going on the pill made a huge difference for me. But she'd really need to speak to her doctor about it, and if the doctor isn't helpful, maybe she should see a gynaecologist.


----------



## GillT (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, I agree that the pill really helps. Also, get the doctor to prescribe her stronger painkillers or something like tranexamic acid to help the bleeding.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

If doctor's recommendations are not helping than maybe she needs to see someone else. If she's in that much pain, then something may be wrong as well. I've never tried them but have you seen the ice/hot pads that go on the back? I think they actually have some that are meant for cramps. That might help as well


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 5, 2008)

When mine were bad I used to lie flat on my stomach with a big pillow underneath.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2008)

magnesium (hence the chocolate, preferably dark



) and lots of water. i also like chamomile infusions, green tea.

evening primerose oil helps balancing the hormones and helps with the pain (it's not a painkiller, but it helps a bit).


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 5, 2008)

I second the warm baths and water bottle, except i have Anaprox, theyre little blue pills and they're MAGIC




. but seriously, just because the dr. said something doesnt mean theyre right, so tell her to go see a gyno. Then again, if its rare that its this bad, shes probably just stressed.


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 5, 2008)

Robaxacet Platinum........for back pain, it's a muscle relaxer....and lucky for her you are in Canada it is available OTC...not so in the USA.........it is seriously the most amazing solution I have found!!! be sure to get the real thing not the store brand...they don't work as well.

also......if you rub her groin (don't know what to say ...we're not in the 18 and over forum) anyway........rub her in a nonsexual way it relieves the pain but unfortunately the pain comes back immediately when you stop stimulating ......but maybe you can do it long enough for her to fall asleep or for drugs to kick in!!


----------



## TylerD (Jun 6, 2008)

Well she is feeling better today. She is still having cramps, but she got a hot water bottle, and some pamprin to help with the pains.. Which has taken the pain down alot. I think she is going to see the doctor tomorrow even though she says by tomorrow the pain will probably be gone (she hopes). So we will see what happens tomorrow. I guess different things work for different people. But I showed her what you all said, and gave us some great ideas. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lightbass (Jun 6, 2008)

Anaprox (Brand Name) or Aleve (Generic Version). You can buy aleve at the pharmacy. When I was younger I would get awful cramps on the first day and would vomit all day long. My Gynecologist prescribed Anaprox and I felt 100 times better after that.

I hope this helps.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 6, 2008)

I literally think I'm going to die every month from pain and the best thing that helps me is Naproxen. I can only get it by prescription here in Canada, but in the US it's just plain ol' Aleve! Works wonders for me! I've also used Robaxacet from time to time, the muscle relaxers for back pain in them really help out with the cramping


----------



## Ricci (Jun 6, 2008)

its too bad u didnt get Motrin she wouldnt still be in pain

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well she is feeling better today. She is still having cramps, but she got a hot water bottle, and some pamprin to help with the pains.. Which has taken the pain down alot. I think she is going to see the doctor tomorrow even though she says by tomorrow the pain will probably be gone (she hopes). So we will see what happens tomorrow. I guess different things work for different people. But I showed her what you all said, and gave us some great ideas. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 6, 2008)

For some reason Motrin, Pamprin, Tylenol, Advil, all those do nothing for me at all



I wish they would cause it's so much easier to get than Naproxen. If I take Tylenol or Advil at all I have to take SO MUCH for it to work and it takes forever to kick in and it only works for an hour or so . . . lamo =/ But one Naproxen 500mg (Aleve) about twice a day, (sometimes three times a day, but rarely) and I'm good.



If your GF has tried all the regular stuff and its not working I'd really recommend trying it out


----------



## Ricci (Jun 6, 2008)

They dont work for me either unless I take 4 motrins the white ones

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For some reason Motrin, Pamprin, Tylenol, Advil, all those do nothing for me at all



I wish they would cause it's so much easier to get than Naproxen. If I take Tylenol or Advil at all I have to take SO MUCH for it to work and it takes forever to kick in and it only works for an hour or so . . . lamo =/ But one Naproxen 500mg (Aleve) about twice a day, (sometimes three times a day, but rarely) and I'm good.



If your GF has tried all the regular stuff and its not working I'd really recommend trying it out


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 8, 2008)

I usually take 2 800mg Ibuprofen and it knocks the pain out. Some non medicine ways are to do crunches (it tightens the muscles so that they can't contract and cramp) or apply a heating pad to soothe.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 8, 2008)

advil doesn't really work for me either, you might just give me some sweets instead. i load myself of ibuprofen (respecting the maximum amount i can take). with a migraine pill if my head is about to explode.

i agree a heating pad is great at relieving pain, you can associate that with a massage.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif advil doesn't really work for me either, you might just give me some sweets instead. i load myself of ibuprofen (respecting the maximum amount i can take). with a migraine pill if my head is about to explode.
i agree a heating pad is great at relieving pain, you can associate that with a massage.

thats a great idea fruits help too


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2008)

I usually have to take 4 Tylenol or Advil every 3-4 hours. Any less, and it doesn't work for me.



Heating pads are nice, too.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 15, 2008)

oh gosh! I'd definitely recommend Aleve because its made from Naproxen which is what my gynecologist prescribes for bad menstrual pain. And DEFINITELY a hot water bottle or a heating pad. Oh, and chocolate! And say yes dear for everything. Good luck Tyler!


----------

